# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  Listening materials I made

## aac

Hi, I'm a native Chinese speaker from Shanghai, China. 
I made some listening materials(Mandarin Chinese) with text(simplified & traditional). 
If you need the materials, just contact me at aacsemail-lm@yahoo.com.cn 
I will email you the materials ASAP. I hope it will help.  ::

----------

